# Slamming



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 16, 2006)

Pit envy.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

:-k


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 16, 2006)

Gotta say, I don't see it.  There's been some ugliness in the past, but
even those involved (me included) have been able to come to terms.


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 16, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Why does there seem to be so much rude slamming here on this site?  And I mean down right rude slamming.  Almost every post has it.  If you would like, I will start pointing it out on each post....  A little rib poke once in a while is ok, but it seems to get realy carried away on this sight......
> 
> Just my $0.02 worth, take it or leave it....
> 
> Bill



This board is like family we always pick on each other from thime to time , and it gets out of hand everyonce and awhile but that happens . You have to take things with a grain of salt. Just cause you use emoticons in youir post its easy to mis read the emotion in the postings at times. What you might read seems mean but they may well could be laughing or smiling as they posted it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 16, 2006)

The door swings both ways!


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 16, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> The door swings both ways!




Gotta have thick skin sometimes LOL!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 16, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, and then there's some people that just don't have a sense of humor, and tend to take everything as a personal attack. 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Having taken my fair share of lumps, jokes,and insults, I must say the laid back feeling this board has compared to other boards, is second to none :grin:  Most people on here are very friendly and helpful, kind of like hanging out with friends shooting the s#*t :!:
I've been here a short time and have made alot of friends, and learned a hell of alot about Q :!:
 All depends on how you look at it :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Having taken my fair share of lumps, jokes,and insults, I must say the laid back feeling this board has compared to other boards, is second to none :grin:  Most people on here are very friendly and helpful, kind of like hanging out with friends shooting the s#*t :!:
> I've been here a short time and have made alot of friends, and learned a hell of alot about Q :!:
> All depends on how you look at it :!:


As much as it hurts me to admit it (about as painful as a root canal done anally)…..I……..agree with Puf (I couldn’t type the other f) :razz: . I don’t really see the negative slamming that you were talking about mrgrumpy….It’s more like a group of friends getting together and busting chops….Now that’s not to say that sometimes things don’t get out of hand or someone takes things personally…But I prefer this board to others that are out there…..I love to talk Q, but I don’t want to feel like I am in school while doing it. Although Finney does a pretty good job of that :razz: (Spell check this :razz: )…..Secondly the people here are real helpful I have yet to see a request for info go un posted no matter how obvious to a seasoned BBQer.. People here take the time to answer your questions and if they can’t they try to find someone that can…I think that if you spent more time on the board what you see as slamming is not is more of an on going joke that tends to carry over (Cappy invented that)  . Now let me explain that’s not a criticism of you, and I hope you don’t take it that way….I am relatively new to the board and at first you tend to see some posts and you say to your self man these people don’t like each other…..but after a while you realize that there is a past history and people here are like family they might fight among themselves but they are there for each other when they need it…..It’s all about choices if people aren’t comfortable here then they will move on and find a dry no fun BBQ forum in which they can be a member as opposed to being called someone’s member……. :ack: 
I personally have met and had good times with people from this board and am looking forward to meeting more members in person and busting some serious chops…..


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Ask a question about Qing and these people will kill you with information.  But let down your guard and they are all over your a$$.


Dat about summs it down :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone... that kinda explains it to me... more family...
> 
> I guess I haven't been around enough to really see who is slamming who so much, and I have just read the surface so to speak.
> 
> ...


WittDog does most of it :-$
Watch out for that dude :!:


----------



## zilla (Jul 16, 2006)

Mr. Grumpy, Please don't be offended it's just the backward course nature of these goofy hillbilly's and manic yankee's to constantly talk trash to each other. A sheer lack of moral fiber, education, manners, and absolutely no self respect. It's like having an entire family with Turret's syndrome. Now STFU and have some fun. :!:


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 16, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Mr. Grumpy, Please don't be offended it's just the backward course nature of these goofy hillbilly's and manic yankee's to constantly talk trash to each other. A sheer lack of moral fiber, education, manners, and absolutely no self respect. It's like having an entire family with Turret's syndrome. Now STFU and have some fun. :!:




Hey now dont leave us redneck fells out of this here stuuf now.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  He didn't ....."goofy hillbillies" :!:  :grin:
What would be the slang term for those Tehas boy's 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 16, 2006)

MrGrumpy, this is by no means a bashing.  I have been a moderator on a few of these sights over the past few years.  I visit in an area of 20 sights weekly.  It is only here that I feel completely at home.  The folk here are like my family.  I have met a few and plan on meeting more members of the board.  

I/we moderators do try to keep the Personal Jabs under check.  If you see a problem, please feel free to let us know in a PM or in the threads.  Sometimes we are even guilty of jabbing some, but it is our responsability to keep this a family friendly sight and a place that our members are happy being here.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Where is the winged smiley face when you need it?


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 16, 2006)

Well mrgrumpy, I agree 100%, from someone who never participates in slamming other people or dissing them in any way, I must say that this board can seem like a cruel place. And sometimes it is. I am appalled sometime at the lack of moderation and oversight.

Perhaps you could take the time today to sit down at your little computer and find some nice little nambie pambie BBQ bulletin board that you can post your "peace on Earth, goodwill toward men" BBQ information to and where no ever disagrees with anyone and nary a foul word to be written. Sounds kind of tooty-pitooty to me, not that there's anything wrong with that, I just happen to butter my bread on the other side, if you catch my drift. 

But if you're a reasonably well adjusted adult over the age of 19 or so and have what might pass as an education, you'll realize that 99.999999% of the things that are said here are, said in friendship, sarcasm, honest to God honesty, down right helpful, in the spirit of assisting another human being, and yes as one family member to another.

If your skin is that thin that you can't take sarcasm, criticism, jokes, insults, and the like well perhaps lurking would be best. If you can, jump on in and join the family we'd love to have you. 

I was only kiddin' you in that 1st and 2nd paragraph.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah but it's those .000001% of the posts that really piss me off! Now STFU
now Bruce! :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> So what you guys are trying to say is?  You really do like me?  Your just to darn stubborn to admit it in front of everyone else?  Shoot and I thought Y'all were just jealous of Me and my Sexy BBQ!!
> 
> Shooot *you all are just like family, love ya, but cant wait till you get the H&ll outta my house and go home! * Until next time toodalooo!!   Hurry back it was fun... =D>  :^o  #-o
> 
> Im catching on know!!  Come back Y'all... :HAT:  :bbbat:  :dunno:


I love that line......


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Mr G. , truth be told, most of these folks are neanderthal jerks and idiots and have it coming to them.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Well mrgrumpy, I agree 100%, from someone who never participates in slamming other people or dissing them in any way, I must say that this board can seem like a cruel place. And sometimes it is. I am appalled sometime at the lack of moderation and oversight.
> 
> Perhaps you could take the time today to sit down at your little computer and find some nice little nambie pambie BBQ bulletin board that you can post your "peace on Earth, goodwill toward men" BBQ information to and where no ever disagrees with anyone and nary a foul word to be written. Sounds kind of tooty-pitooty to me, not that there's anything wrong with that, I just happen to butter my bread on the other side, if you catch my drift.
> 
> ...


The lack of moderation "A PAULS ME"    :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> I am on a couple of other boards, and have had my hands slapped a few times for speaking my mind... I guess I am not so used to a more relaxed atmospere.... so with your permission, I guess I will feel at home, and what out.... I have been know to throw a punch or two myself....
> 
> So how many southern rednecks are on here anyway????
> 
> ...


It's not the Southern rednecks you have to worry about it's the Northern ones like Puff :!:


----------



## zilla (Jul 16, 2006)

Whatever!   [-X  That would be me, thank you very much!   :grin: Just relax and enjoy the ride. It just takes a while to settle in here. Hell I'm still offended by the ignorant clods on this board.  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :grin:  I'm tellin' 'ya Grump whatch out for the Dog......... 8-[ 

No permission needed, jump right in and prepare to learn :!: 



But beware the Dog...... :evillaugh:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> So what you guys are trying to say is?  You really do like me?  Your just to darn stubborn to admit it in front of everyone else?  Shoot and I thought Y'all were just jealous of Me and my Sexy BBQ!!
> 
> Shooot you all are just like family, love ya, but cant wait till you get the H&ll outta my house and go home!  Until next time toodalooo!!   Hurry back it was fun... =D>  :^o  #-o
> 
> Im catching on know!!  Come back Y'all... :HAT:  :bbbat:  :dunno:


I think it must be the hat #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :grin:  :wwnn:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

Some dogs are still pups they tend to piss on everything...Now If I was puter savy I could pull up a pic of a dog pissing on a grumpy care bear. :!: And some old dogs can't be taught new tricks.....looks like another lockdown. :hide: and it's all Puffs fault...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Some dogs are still pups they tend to piss on everything...Now If I was puter savy I could pull up a pic of a dog pissing on a grumpy care bear. :!: And some old dogs can't be taught new tricks.....looks like another lockdown. :hide: and it's all Puffs fault...


Puff has left the building :hide:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

:pop:  :pop:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Well dog... I think you and me are going to get along ok.... and maybe a few of the others may fit in once in awhile...
> 
> But remember, this old man is grumpy because he can be..... :!:  :!:
> 
> ...


That old man is grumpy because he can be.....This young pup was born that way :!:  and as far as not pissing on your leg...I hate to get into a pissing contest with you....You'd probably have to take a pill to make it work....... :razz:


----------



## john pen (Jul 16, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Mr G. , truth be told, most of these folks are neanderthal jerks and idiots and have it coming to them.



Now Im feeling the love...frankly, the worse thing Ive been called is Rempe...

And now that I think about it, its hapened more than once...Hey whats wrong with you guys !!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 17, 2006)

*Salmming?*

The only thing I slam is BBQ and Whiskey!!!!!!!!  As for the members here, they are GREAT with incredible info, and yes, *little jabs *at each other from time to time.
The jabs?  That's what a family calls love!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!
ed


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> What are you guys talking about?


Uh...WittDog peeing on MrGumpy's leg I think 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> MrGrumpy, this is by no means a bashing.  I have been a moderator on a few of these sights over the past few years.  I visit in an area of 20 sights weekly.  It is only here that I feel completely at home.  The folk here are like my family.  I have met a few and plan on meeting more members of the board.
> 
> I/we moderators do try to keep the Personal Jabs under check.  If you see a problem, please feel free to let us know in a PM or in the threads.  Sometimes we are even guilty of jabbing some, but it is our responsability to keep this a family friendly sight and a place that our members are happy being here.



Well now than Uncle Bill, can you lend me $100?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":wovo68op]MrGrumpy, this is by no means a bashing.  I have been a moderator on a few of these sights over the past few years.  I visit in an area of 20 sights weekly.  It is only here that I feel completely at home.  The folk here are like my family.  I have met a few and plan on meeting more members of the board.
> 
> I/we moderators do try to keep the Personal Jabs under check.  If you see a problem, please feel free to let us know in a PM or in the threads.  Sometimes we are even guilty of jabbing some, but it is our responsability to keep this a family friendly sight and a place that our members are happy being here.



Well now than Uncle Bill, can you lend me $100?[/quote:wovo68op]

  [-X


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> I found out that wittdog is just a young'en, so he is still just a pup, so we will have to keep trying to train him better....
> 
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> Bill


Or just tie him up to a tree outside :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 18, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't that be.....



> The harder *I TRY TO* pee, the grumpier I get!



Oooooh sorry. But it was out there just waiting for that.  :grin: 
 OMG... Did I slam?  ... CRAP. I thought it was humor. 8-[  Well here's some funny GIF's to show my emotion.... 






























Ok... If those weren't enough. I was JOKING. OK?  :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is funny, I don't care how Grumpy you are :grin:


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 18, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> I found out that wittdog is just a young'en, so he is still just a pup, *so we will have to keep trying to train him better....*
> 
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> Bill




 :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
oh, yeah, .... let me know how that works for ya!  
fourteen years with him and I still haven't managed that    :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Some people are just uncoachable" my college football coach. :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2006)

Mr.grumpy pees in a diaper......


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Dont knock it until you try it!!
> 
> We come into this world wearing diapers, and we leave this world wearing diapers!!  A cruel world we live in!!


 So.........youv'e tried it


----------

